# One heck of a good deal



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Eversafe MRE Meal Kits Ready to Eat 12 Meals in Unopened Case Survival Food | eBay


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

You must be joking!

Shipping *ECONOMY* (cheapest) is $20.00 each case!

That makes it about $56.00 per case shipped. Not the greatest deal.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> You must be joking!
> 
> Shipping *ECONOMY* (cheapest) is $20.00 each case!
> 
> That makes it about $56.00 per case shipped. Not the greatest deal.


Sorry about that forgot about shipping. they do have some for sale with free shipping My goofg


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sopakco MRE Emergency Survival w Heater Case of 14 Meal 10 16 | eBay

These with swhipping are down around $40


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

That is the issue I've had for years with a number of eBay sellers. The prices look phenomenally good....Until you get to the shipping prices.

I've seen shipping ripoffs that would curl your toes!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually if I'd get off my dead Azzzzz I think the commissary still sells MRE's but it's been like forever since I've been in one.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Actually if I'd get off my dead Azzzzz I think the commissary still sells MRE's but it's been like forever since I've been in one.


I seem to remember they do, but I haven't bought any there. 
I'm going to the Patrick AFB commissary on Monday or Tuesday to stock up for my upcoming tour to Nigeria. I'll take a look and let you know if they carry them, and prices.

Cheers


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Eversafe MRE Meal Kits Ready to Eat 12 Meals in Unopened Case Survival Food | eBay


The problem with MRE's is a relatively short shelf life and sensitivity to storage temperatures. I noted what is being offered is already past the "Best By" date of Nov 2015.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

SoCal92057 said:


> The problem with MRE's is a relatively short shelf life and sensitivity to storage temperatures. I noted what is being offered is already past the "Best By" date of Nov 2015.


When I was in Basic Training in 1973 (showing my age....), we had C-Rats that still had the packages of three cigarettes in them. Non-filter Lucky Strikes! The manufacture date on the boxes were from the 50's!
Best part about them was the John Wayne Bars (Dried out chocolate), and the canned peanut butter. Can't believe I ate 20+ year old food! Didn't get sick on it though....


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> When I was in Basic Training in 1973 (showing my age....), we had C-Rats that still had the packages of three cigarettes in them. Non-filter Lucky Strikes! The manufacture date on the boxes were from the 50's!
> Best part about them was the John Wayne Bars (Dried out chocolate), and the canned peanut butter. Can't believe I ate 20+ year old food! Didn't get sick on it though....


I attended boot camp before you and then onto active duty. I remember MCI's very well. Especially the slices of pig artery that appeared in the ham slices meal. My two favorite meals were spaghetti and tuna fish. The MRE's are an improvement over the MCI's. Of course both were improved with the addition of McIlhenny Tabasco Sauce which also began to appear as mini bottles in the MRE's.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Shoot i think I came in before you all cause I don't remember the tuna fish. My favorite (for use as a weapon ) was Ham and LB'sa. But green ham and eggs was a close second


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shipping for me is $11.28 brings the total to $46.22. Not a bad deal at all for MRE's. However, like SoCal said, they are already past their "best by" date. And I would like to know the storage conditions these things have been kept in. If they were in a garage somewhere, I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I feel like a damn pup. I got home in 06 but ate a ton of mre s it's bad when you throw a vegetarian breakfast one to a Iraq Child and he throws it back.


----------

